# look what i fond at the pet shop



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,
i need color help
brown cock
black spots cock black tail

white hen
on the white has a brown spots on his chest wings and tail


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like a red check with black flecking and a white with some red feathers in neck.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Male possibly brown almond???


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Btw,What kind of pet shops do you guys have there?! Nice birds.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Almond ?
Well this is good news for me !
The sales man dosent knows pigeon genetics but knows about sales
When he saw my looks on that bird he raised her cost.
P.s
Any comments on the white bird ?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

DWOORY said:


> Almond ?
> Well this is good news for me !
> The sales man dosent knows pigeon genetics but knows about sales
> When he saw my looks on that bird he raised her cost.
> ...


The white hen is possibly homozygous grizzle and the cock is an ash-red cheq heterozygous for blue. The colour would be different if he were an almond.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

indigobob said:


> The white hen is possibly homozygous grizzle and the cock is an ash-red cheq heterozygous for blue. The colour would be different if he were an almond.


White hen ok
Brown cock 
The tail has a black bar so i dont think he is ash red. That why i dont think he is indigo.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Dwoory. But the black specks have me stumped. Then I got to thinking, I used to have an ash red t-pattern that was split for blue and he actually had 3 blue tail feathers with a black band showing on each of them. Remaining tail feathers were ash with black flecking. He had a significant amount of black flecking similar to the bird in question here. 

Now, since I had an ash red bird with 3 blue tail feathers, I suppose it is possible that this is similar with many more blue tail feather. I don't know for sure, but I suppose anything is possible.

Jim


----------

